# WV Bass Festival - Fall



## GonFishin (Aug 31, 2011)

Anyone's who has fished the summer event, which fills up every year, knows that the WVBF puts on one heck of a tournament. Due to the fact that their summer fest has been so successful ($10K guaranteed 1st Place), they've decided to add a Fall Festival with a $5K guaranteed first place as well. The field, as always, is capped at 115 boats and those who fish the first one are guaranteed entry into the 2015 Fall Fest. The date is October the 18th out of St. Mary's WV, you can get all the info here; www.wvbassfestival.com where you can also enter and pay online. I hope this is the proper forum to list this under as I haven't made that many posts.


----------



## joeandthetomcats (Sep 21, 2012)

anyone fishing this?


----------



## rivernut (Jun 4, 2009)

Most people in that section of river fish The Ohio River Buddy Trail which has 
a tournament each month; and a Championship in October; they normally have a following of sixty boats or more each month. Their payouts are good and they have sponsors that feed all the fishermen after each tournament for FREE.


----------



## joeandthetomcats (Sep 21, 2012)

Ok...so no one from that section of the river is fishing this tournament because there all fat and happy?


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I am fishing it and doing the weigh in on both events. I have met these guys a few years ago when fishing the spring event. Good guys and I had a ball.


Jami Norman (Director OMBTT)
www.ombtt.com


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I had fun this first time doing the weigh in for the WV Bass Festival fall event. I feel a few small changes will be made for next year but overall it went great. It was a fun day and went well with 5,000 guaranteed going out to the winners and 700 guarantee on Big Bass. That payout is with a 110.00 entry! We had 56 boats show up for the first year of the Fall version. The second weekend of June is the spring version that will be 2 days and have 10,000 guaranteed 1st place prize. It is very tough to get in. If you would like further info go to .http://www.wvbassfestival.com/ .


----------

